# Living the Van Life a Cheaper Way to Travel by the Backwoodsman Magazine



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (May 19, 2020)

*HI All!

I read the magazine named; The Backwoodsman magazine I pick up at Sh*T Mart ( Walmart). The May/June 2020 Issue has an article called, Living the Van Life a Cheaper Way to Travel By Kristen Cooke.

I am sure you have to subscribe online to read it. Otherwise, your local Walmart, Barnes & Noble and local book stores sells the magazine.
www.backwoodsmanmag.com*

I hope in 2 years or less to live in a van. I do have $$ to buy one but need for $$$ insurance, etc. right now.

Crazy Hobo Johnny-CHJ


----------



## MetalBryan (May 19, 2020)

I'm curious if they discussed the psychological effects doing something that it technically illegal (or at least against public health code) in most places.

Having lived in a van for three years in Los Angeles, I have great empathy for anyone doing it in covid19 times.


----------



## cixcell (May 23, 2020)

considering it myself


----------



## MomoHardin (May 28, 2020)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *HI All!
> 
> I read the magazine named; The Backwoodsman magazine I pick up at Sh*T Mart ( Walmart). The May/June 2020 Issue has an article called, Living the Van Life a Cheaper Way to Travel By Kristen Cooke.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a copy today so I could read it, thanks for the suggestion. I am also planning a van build out so I can hopefully leave everything in the next few years.


----------



## SneakyWeasel (May 31, 2020)

MetalBryan said:


> I'm curious if they discussed the psychological effects doing something that it technically illegal (or at least against public health code) in most places.



Having lived 'illegally' for about 34yrs, I'd say that the psychological effects in my case (& many others that I've met doing the same) have been overwhelmingly positive.


----------

